
How yellow fever rebranded a Brooklyn village - smacktoward
https://ephemeralnewyork.wordpress.com/2020/04/27/how-yellow-fever-rebranded-a-brooklyn-village/
======
brickmort
What a strange and eerie coincidence... over a hundred years after yellow
fever ravages 'Yellow Hook', One of the most concentrated areas infected with
Coronavirus today is the neighborhood of Corona, Queens.

